# Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres



## GhostDoctorZero (27. November 2017)

*Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich hatte gerade eben das Problem das der Rechner einfach Grundlos während ich gezockt habe runtergefahren hat. Ein Update war nicht geplant da alles auf dem neuesten Stand ist. Nachdem der Rechner Komplett ohne mein zutun runtergefahren hat startete er neu und kaum war er mit dem ersten Bildschirm anzeigen fertig hat er sich ausgeschaltet und wieder hochgefahren. Das er hat immer wieder gemacht sobald ich ihn an den Strom angeschlossen habe.

Ich habe jetzt mal getestet ob der Einschaltknopf hängt, ob die Kabel alle richtig drinnen sind und ob auch alles fest ist. Soweit alles gut. Nachdem ich das alles getestet und auch mal das Internetkabel entfernt habe konnte ich ihn bis Windows hochfahren, dann hat er sich selbst nochmal runtergefahren und jetzt gerade geht es ganz normal.

Ich habe gerade Prime95 laufen lassen für 15 Minuten und die Maximal Temperatur war 61Grad bei 4.2ghz.

Meine Hardware ist folgende.

AsRock Z170 Extreme4
Intel I5-6600k @ 4.2ghz
Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3200 16GB
EVGA GTX 1070 FTW OC 8GB
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (Windows Platte)
Corsair CX600Modular

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung nach was ich ausschau halten könnte? Temperatur und Strom zufuhr scheint normal zu sein. Rechner wurde auch erst vor einer Woche Gründlich gereinigt. Wärmeleitpaste wurde im August neu Aufgetragen. PC ist jetzt über 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## DaveManCB (27. November 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Du hast deine CPU übertaktet vielleicht liegt es daran????
Hast du das XMP geladen von dem RAM???


----------



## Malkolm (27. November 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Wenn es nur eine einmalige Sache war, suche nicht weiter nach der Ursache. Es gibt eine riesige Palette möglicher Gründe für ein solches Verhalten.


----------



## Tech (27. November 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Macht der PC das auch ohne Übertaktung? Dann würde ich das Netzteil austauschen. Welche Version des Corsair CX600 hast du und wie alt ist es?


----------



## GhostDoctorZero (27. November 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Das ist jetzt das erste mal das er das gemacht hat. Der CPU ist seit über einem Jahr auf der selben Taktrate übertaktet und es gab bisher keinerlei Probleme.
Das Netzteil ist das CX600 Modular und ich habe es vor 3 Jahren gekauft.
Nein ein XMP habe ich nicht geladen.

Gerade hat er es schon wieder gemacht während ich mit einem Kollegen beim BF1 Spielen war. Und ich habe keine Ahnung was das jetzt eigentlich sein kann.

Und ich werde wohl nie wieder bei Mindfactory kaufen. Eine Stunde in der Warteschlange für Tech support und dann unterbrechen die meine Verbindung einfach.


----------



## Tech (28. November 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Wozu hast du hier den Thread erstellt, wenn  du die Hilfe nicht  annimmst? Mindfactory kann weder etwas für deine Übertaktung noch für  einen eventuellen defekt des Netzteils. Ich tippe eher auf die  Übertaktung. Betafield1 lässt übertaktete Rechner gern abschmieren. Bei  mir wollte es garnicht starten. Da habe ich es wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## GhostDoctorZero (28. November 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

"Wozu hast du hier den Thread erstellt, wenn du die Hilfe nicht annimmst?" - Sagt wer? Ich habe kein Netzteil um das Netzteil austauschen zu können und keinen Geldscheißer um mal schnell einfach ein paar Ersatzteile zum Testen zu kaufen. Nicht jeder ist ein Bonze.
Ich habe das ganze jetzt MIT und OHNE OC probiert und im Augenblick läuft es wieder auf beidem. Ich habe Temperaturen mit Prime 95 getestet und habe auch die Grafikkarte ausgelastet und versucht das Netzteil soweit es geht auszulasten. Es ist jetzt nicht wieder passiert.

Es hätte auch sein können das irgendwas mit dem Mainboard ist, ich habe als ich das gekauft habe 2 Stück wieder zurück schicken müssen weil beide einen Defekt von Werk hatten. Also wenn ich die möglichkeit habe mit Hilfe von Mindfactory einen defekt auszuschließen dann tue ich es auch.

Also was ist jetzt dein Scheiß Problem? Die Tatsache das ich dir nicht haarklein jeden furz von mir berichte und erkläre? Oder das ich jetzt nicht gleich CPU und Netzteil gegen ein anderes ausgetauscht habe zum testen? Ja Entschuldige bitte das ich nicht so einen verdammten Geldscheißer habe.

Wenn ich CPU/Mainboard/Speicher/Netzteil/Kühlung einfach mal so austauschen könnte weil ich tausende Ersatzteile herumliegen habe dann würde ich es tun. Es ist nicht so das ich Hilfe nicht annehmen will, sondern gerade einfach nichts machen kann. Aber wenn der Herr vom Dienst ja gerne glaubt das ich es nicht will, dann ist das halt so. Denn wenn man 722 Beiträge hat dann hat man immer Recht und weiß alles.

War echt ein Fehler nach Hilfe zu fragen.

Kann geschlossen werden. Nächstes mal fröhne ich lieber dem Komerz und kaufe einfach neues zeug, einfach mal so.


----------



## Hywelo50 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Jetzt werden wir uns alle mal wieder beruhigen und uns um das Problem kümmern.

So wie ich das sehe ist der Fehler nicht reproduzierbar, was nicht förderlich ist. An dieser Stelle ist es wichtig, dass du den Rechner immer im Auge hast.
Hast du Graka und CPU parallel unter Last gesetzt oder gleichzeitig (Temperaturanstieg im Case? unzureichender Luftstrom? Seitenteil mal öffnen). Gerade BF1 ist für beide Teile sehr fordernd. 

Oder kann es auch ein Softwarefehler sein? OS neu installiert? Stresstests über einen Linux live Stick gemacht?

Zurzeit kann die Fehlerquelle überall liegen (die Planetenkonstellation zieht eine Metallspäne von der Schraube hinterm Mainboard an und verursacht einen Kurzschluss  oder so )


----------



## GhostDoctorZero (28. November 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Der Rechner wurde vor knapp einer Woche komplett neu aufgesetzt. Alle Windows Updates wurden Installiert.
Graka und CPU habe ich gleichzeitig belastet und dabei die Temperaturen im Auge behalten. CPU beim zocken maximal auf 58 Grad angestiegen und Grafikkarte auf 74 Grad. Luftzug ist vorhanden. Vorne habe ich zwei Starke Lüfter welche die Luftansaugen, der CPU Lüfter saugt diese an und gibt sie nach hinten ab wo ein großer Lüfter diese nach draußen saugt.

Beim ersten mal ist es bei Smite passiert welches aber bei weitem nicht so viele Ressourcen frisst wie BF1. Und selbst Ark Survival bringt keinen Entsprechenden Temperatur anstieg.

Einen Linux Live Stick habe ich nicht, und hätte auch keine Ahnung wie man so etwas macht.

Das seltsamste war ja das auch wenn ich den Strom komplett abgeschalten habe, und dann wieder einschalte hat er sich von selbst hochgefahren. Weiß der Geier was da los war, ich habe auch das Stromkabel vom Netzteil abgezogen. Habe auch einen Bios Reset gemacht.


----------



## GhostDoctorZero (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden wir uns alle mal wieder beruhigen und uns um das Problem kümmern.
> 
> So wie ich das sehe ist der Fehler nicht reproduzierbar, was nicht förderlich ist. An dieser Stelle ist es wichtig, dass du den Rechner immer im Auge hast.
> Hast du Graka und CPU parallel unter Last gesetzt oder gleichzeitig (Temperaturanstieg im Case? unzureichender Luftstrom? Seitenteil mal öffnen). Gerade BF1 ist für beide Teile sehr fordernd.
> ...





Ich habe neue Informationen und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich damit umgehen soll. Jetzt gerade ist es wieder passiert, der CPU läuft auf seinem Standarttakt und auch sonst alles normal.
Er hat sich immer wieder von selbst runtergefahren und hochgefahren. Und beendet hat er es Plötzlich als ich das Internet Kabel zog und wieder angesteckt habe.

Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Es wäre eine Möglichkeit das der Rechner einen Bluescreen produziert,diesen aber nicht anzeigt,weil die Anzeige deaktiviert ist.In diesem Fall startet der Rechner auch immer neu.
Bluescreen anzeigen lassen
Das Netzteil kann natürlich auch der Verursacher sein,weil es mit den Lastwechseln nicht zurecht kommt.
Das du direkt neue Komponenten kaufst verlangt hier keiner.Wir versuchen hier nur Hilfestellung zu geben und das unentgeltlich.Da kann man trotzdem freundlich bleiben
Ein Netzteil kann man halt schwer testen dazu bedarf es halt ein Gegenstück.


----------



## GhostDoctorZero (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Neue Informationen.

Am Freitag den 1.12 nach dem Aufstehen ist wieder ein Problem aufgetreten. Der Computer war für über 12 Stunden ausgeschalten. Als ich ihn eingeschaltet habe fuhr er ganz normal hoch, ich kam in Windows rein und als ich die ersten Mails checken wollte fährt er ohne Grund herunter (Kein Absturz sondern wirklich normales runterfahren). Und er fährt auch Automatisch wieder hoch, dieses mal gebe ich das Passwort ein und er beginnt sofort wieder herunterzufahren.  Das ganze macht er noch 3x und ich konnte es nicht abbrechen, aber mit jedem mal runterfahren wurde die Zeit bis zum nächsten runterfahren kürzer.

Als ich das Internet kabel gezogen habe konnte er wieder normal hochfahren, aber auch nur für etwa eine Stunde. Danach habe ich ihn mit dem Powerknopf richtig ausgeschalten und wieder hochgefahren, dann ging es. Allerdings habe ich nun zum testen mal den Powerknopf vom Mainboard abgezogen um zu testen ob dieser vielleicht ein falsches Signal sendet oder irgendwie einen Schaden hat. Seit Donnerstag ist bisher das ganze nicht wieder vorgekommen.

Der CPU läuft seit dem ersten mal mit 3.5ghz auf seinem standarttakt. Prime95 und Furmarkt haben beide normale Ergebnisse geliefert und es gab keinen Absturz. Ich habe die Neustart Aktion von Windows Deaktiviert sodass er mir wenn dann einen Bluescreen anzeigen müsste. Was er allerdings bisher nicht getan hat.

Da dass System wirklich herunterfährt und nicht einfach ausgeht ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es am Netzteil liegt sehr gering. Ich habe mich auch mal mit dem Mindfactory Kundensupport unterhalten (Weil ich Mainboard + CPU + Speicher + Lüfter und Graka von ihnen habe und auf die Teile noch Garantie ist). Die haben mich erst einmal auf die Idee gebracht das es vielleicht am Powerknopf liegen könnte. Ansonsten vermuten sie das Mainboard nachdem der Rechner nicht einfach so ausgeht.

PS: Ich bin sehr wohl freundlich und auch Geduldig. Jedoch kann ich es auf den Tod nicht ausstehen wenn mir jemand Worte in den Mund legt. Er könnte auch einfach nachfragen wieso und weshalb dann hätte ich ihm gerne alles entsprechend erklärt. Aber zu sagen das ich seine Hilfe nicht will weil ich nicht sofort das Netzteil ausgetauscht habe finde ich absolut daneben.


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Steht eigl. was in der Ereignisanzeige dazu?(Administrative Ereignisse)
An Irgendwelchen Updates kann es auch nicht liegen,die zb. nicht korrekt installiert wurden und immer neu installiert werden?
Aktuell geht es?Ohne Powerswitch Anschluss?Überbrückst du jetzt immer mittels schraubendreher


----------



## Silers (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Du kannst ja Mal den PC ohne den einschaltknopf starten indem du die beiden Pins mit einem Schraubendreher oder einem Draht kurzschließen wenn er dann wieder runter fährt liegt es nicht am einschaltknopf also einfach einschaltknopf von den Pins lösen und kurzschließen (ist wie drücken)


----------



## GhostDoctorZero (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Steht eigl. was in der Ereignisanzeige dazu?(Administrative Ereignisse)
> An Irgendwelchen Updates kann es auch nicht liegen,die zb. nicht korrekt installiert wurden und immer neu installiert werden?
> Aktuell geht es?Ohne Powerswitch Anschluss?Überbrückst du jetzt immer mittels schraubendreher



Mein Mainboard hat einen Knopf zum einschalten und Resetten auf der Platine  daher muss ich nicht Überbrücken.

Alle Windows Updates sind installiert und ich kann auch nichts neues installieren.
In der Ereignisanzeige steht jetzt nichts was ein Herunterfahren initialisieren würde.*


Silers ich habe bereits seit Tagen den Einschaltknopf vom Motherboard gelöst. Steht im Post weiter oben.


----------



## DaveManCB (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Naja dann beobachte das jetzt ne weile und wenn es daran lag ist ja gut


----------



## Silers (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Ich habe den Anfang gelesen aber irgendwann war es dann zu viel 

Das musst du beobachten, wenn es nochmal vorkommt dann melde dich nochmal hier


----------



## GhostDoctorZero (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Ich habe jetzt zwischendurch den CPU auch wieder auf 4.2ghz gesetzt und ordentlich gezockt etc.

Aber seitdem ich den Powerknopf abgekoppelt habe kam der Fehler nicht wieder vor.

Habe ansonsten seit dem letzten Fehler nichts anderes verändert als CPU takt und den Powerknopf.

Weshalb ich wohl davon ausgehen kann das es sich um den Powerknopf handelt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Steckt der denn richtig auf dem F-Panel?Evt. abgeknickt oder wackelt.


----------



## GhostDoctorZero (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Falls du meinst ob die Pins auf dem Mainboard noch okay sind. Ja sind sie.

Falls du aber den Powerknopf oben am Gehäuse meinst. Keine Ahnung, das innenleben des Powerknopfs ist unter Plastik und verklebt, da kann ich nicht reingucken ohne es kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Ich meinte eher ob der auch richtig angeschlossen war auf dem F-Panel am Board.Also nicht vertauscht.


----------



## GhostDoctorZero (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Ja 100%


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Evt. gibt es ja die Möglichkeit den Rechner via Maus o. Tastatur zu starten übers Bios,so müsstest du zumindest nicht immer den Taster am Board drücken.


----------



## SlarioJaegerjaquez (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

So neue Informationen für alle. Neues Mainboard und Netzteil sind drinnen. Aber das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Kurzum. ES IST DER VERFICKTE POWERKNOPF AN MEINEM GEHÄUSE. Sobald ich ihn anschließe fährt er wieder runter.

Ich hab ihn jetzt abgeschlossen und kaufe mir einen einzelnen und bastel den irgendwo ran.


----------



## danysahne333 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Zur Not einfach in den Energiesparoptionen einstellen, was beim drücken des Power-Knopfes passieren soll (nichts), wenn dieser offensichtlich einen Defekt hat. So kannst du starten, aber Windows fährt durch den Knopf nicht automatisch herunter.


----------



## SlarioJaegerjaquez (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rechner fährt Grundlos runter und weiteres*

Danke Danysahne.
Das war bereits seit einer Weile eingestellt und es ist trotzdem passiert. Vermutlich haben die Kabel einen kurzen. Da hilft auch die einstellung nix mehr.


----------

